# Who would you go gay/straight for?



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

"Oh look Browder's posting another sex focussed topic. Kill him with fire"  

It's a simple enough question, that unfortunately I can't answer. Kinsey 3 here. Still the rest of you can no doubt post the objects of your mancrushes, bromances, and the like. Unfortunately I couldn't find a cute portmanteau word  to describe the female side, but whatever. 

Go.

EDIT
If you are gay, post who you would go straight for. If you are straight, post who you would go gay for. It's not that hard.

EDITEDIT
It has been brought to my attention that Bi people want to participate too. Based on a suggestion that doesn't make much since I've decided to expand the topic to include who you would go non-sexual because of.  This has to be within you're orientation though so straights with straights, gays with gays and bi's with everyone.  You can answer the top question too.

And for the record I would go Non-sexual for Aston Kutcher and/or Kathy Griffin.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go furry for Bowser.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go gay for Ratchet.
and Crispy


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd go gay for Ratchet.
> and Crispy


Too late. D:


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd go gay for Ratchet.
> and Crispy



You are gay, so that doesn't count. Reach across your orientation, people!
And I see what you did there.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go straight for Toadette. Oh yeah, baby.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> You are gay, so that doesn't count. Reach across your orientation, people!
> And I see what you did there.


I'm bi, but I'd go TOTALLY gay for Ratchet
or Crispy


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't go gay for anybody. But you probably don't believe that.


----------



## Corto (Apr 28, 2010)

Mike Patton in a completely manly, not-actually-gay way.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 28, 2010)

Straight for Kadath's Puzzle, Diamond and EWS's Sabrina and  MaxBlack's Zig Zag.  Bi for anything Jaelo draws. :shock:


----------



## Plantar (Apr 28, 2010)

Not many people I'd go gay for. I dunno who to choose...

Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Ashton Kutcher?



Ugh. I'd go straight for Ashton Kutcher. He's attractive but you just know he'd Punk you while you were sleeping with him.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2010)

Huh. Can't think of anyone.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

I would get nice to everybody that cares to do something in life.

What? It's the opposite of my default form.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

What about bi people


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Huh. Can't think of anyone.


Tali.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Bi... :|


----------



## Plantar (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ugh. I'd go straight for Ashton Kutcher. He's attractive but you just know he'd Punk you while you were sleeping with him.


YOU LIKE THAT!? WE HAD CAMERAS SET UP, AND YOUR MOTHER AND WIFE ARE WATCHING!

YOU JUST GOT PUNK'D!!1!


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> What about bi people





Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Bi... :|



Yes I'm realizing I've excluded myself and others from the topic. Sorry kids.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> What about bi people


Then don't post in the thread, simple.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Then don't post in it, simple.



B-b-but... post count +1


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Tali.



No. >:I


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> B-b-but... post count +1



How about this? If you're bi you can go inanimatesexual with something, a la  weighted companion cube. Dumb idea? You decide.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No. >:I


Dun wanna yiff yourself, me thinks.


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes I'm realizing I've excluded myself and others from the topic. Sorry kids.





SirRob said:


> Then don't post in the thread, simple.


 
 Actually, if you're going opposite routes, you could say "who would you  go 'NO SEXUAL PREFERENCE' for?"


At least, that's what I think. Well, let's ignore the fact that "none" would be opposite of "any" or get into the whole semantics of that.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> How about this? If you're bi you can go inanimatesexual with something, a la  weighted companion cube. Dumb idea? You decide.



Mmmm... companion cube. ~<3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?!


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Actually, if you're going opposite routes, you could say "who would you  go 'NO SEXUAL PREFERENCE' for?"



I like this idea. Editing the Topic.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Actually, if you're going opposite routes, you could say "who would you  go 'NO SEXUAL PREFERENCE' for?"
> 
> 
> At least, that's what I think. Well, let's ignore the fact that "none" would be opposite of "any" or get into the whole semantics of that.


If I was bi, I would have no sexual preference for my Freshman English teacher.

Oh wait, that would imply I actually had an attraction to her at one point.. urrggggggghhhhh...


----------



## garoose (Apr 28, 2010)

The only person I can think of that I'd go gay for is Garrus
and EdieFantabulous... :\   



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Mmmm... companion cube. ~<3


 
Oh murr.. wait I euthanized him *tear*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dun wanna yiff yourself, me thinks.



What would ever give you that idea? ;]


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd totally go gay for Robin Hood the fox

inb4 OMG U RUINED MAH CHILDHOODZ


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd totally go gay for Robin Hood the fox
> 
> inb4 OMG U RUINED MAH CHILDHOODZ


 
OMG U RUINED MAH CHILDHOODZ!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, and this thread would be amazing if it had a poll ;3


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> OMG U RUINED MAH CHILDHOODZ!



Yea, I'd be gay to yiff your childhood hero all night long in sweaty and furry glory >:3


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Oh, and this thread would be amazing if it had a poll ;3



I can't list every man and woman under the sun. Not to mention the fictional people.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I can't list every man and woman under the sun. Not to mention the fictional people.



True, true, but people should be forced to pick sometimes >:3

trololol


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> True, true, but people should be forced to pick sometimes >:3
> 
> trololol



I admit it would be funny. But no.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Bis can still go straight or gay. :-|


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bis can still go straight or gay. :-|



You're like a Kinsey 5, so I count you as gay. And I did the best I could with the EDITEDIT.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bis can still go straight or gay. :-|



If somebody is bi, that somebody just has to accept that he/she is gay AND straight at the same time, but not "bi", unless that's what pansexual is [????]


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're like a Kinsey 5, so I count you as gay. And I did the best I could with the EDITEDIT.



I probably do act like a 5, even 6 sometimes, but I'm pretty sure I'm 4. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Bis can still go straight or gay. :-|


 Normally they go gay :V


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Normally they go gay :V



Is it possibly to be a stray?

[straight and gay]


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I probably do act like a 5, even 6 sometimes, but I'm pretty sure I'm 4. :3



^Did not know this. Interesting.



Shaui said:


> Is it possibly to be a stray?
> 
> [straight and gay]



And I'm totally calling myself a 'stray' from now on. I like it much more than 'bi'.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Is it possibly to be a stray?
> 
> [straight and gay]



O_O

Bisexual? :-D


----------



## Melo (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOBufg-xWuo

Don't know who she is, but she melts me on the inside. I watch it every day.

I wish I was straight. :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOBufg-xWuo
> 
> Don't know who she is, but she melts me on the inside. I watch it every day.
> 
> I wish I was straight. :/


 
A gay guy wishing he was straight...TIME PARADOX!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOBufg-xWuoI wish I was straight. :/



It's overrated, bro. :3


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go gay for Falco Lombardi.


----------



## Melo (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's overrated, bro. :3



There's nothing grand about being disowned, socially rejected, and the center of everyone's jokes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> There's nothing grand about being disowned, socially rejected, and the center of everyone's jokes.


 
That sounds fucking fun man


----------



## Kanin (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> There's nothing grand about being disowned, socially rejected, and the *center of everyone's jokes.*



From what I've seen, gays make more gay jokes than straight people. XD

And I live in Cali, where gay jokes are told at least once in every conversation.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> There's nothing grand about being disowned, socially rejected, and the center of everyone's jokes.



It does suck if you come out in a hostile place, that is true. However, there are lots of people out there who are accepting, it's just a matter of finding them, even if it means moving. :3 I told one of my friends and I think she's acting even nicer to me now, go figure.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 28, 2010)

Kate Beckinsale <3


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm bi-ish, so this is like asking a fat bastard what his favorite food might be and of course, he'd reply "ALL OF IT, OM NOM NOM." Then, he'd eat your tail.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I'm bi-ish, so this is like asking a fat bastard what his favorite food might be and of course, he'd reply "ALL OF IT, OM NOM NOM." Then, he'd eat your tail.



But I like my tail...


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

True, but I'm going to guess that your horns are poisoned and by eating said horns, he'd die..

So, at least you get to kill! :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> True, but I'm going to guess that your horns are poisoned and by eating said horns, he'd die..
> 
> So, at least you get to kill! :V



Nah, just spiny... but the blood shot out of the eyes is pretty nasty...


----------



## lowkey (Apr 28, 2010)

your mom.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 28, 2010)

Like said earlier Bi can go completly straight or gay. 
No one out there will make me completly go to one side or other. 
Bi for life for me.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

Money. I would be gay if I was paid.
...and if you say its a bad reason think:  Does money buy happiness?  YES~


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> I'd go gay for Falco Lombardi.


But he lays eggs... D:


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 28, 2010)

Im straight and im staying straight.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 28, 2010)

Morrissey and Mussolini.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Morrissey and Mussolini.



LOL!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 28, 2010)

IDK my BFF Jill?
No but seriously, uh... I have someone in mind, but they actually post here so uh
Neeeever mind.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> IDK my BFF Jill?
> No but seriously, uh... I have someone in mind, but they actually post here so uh
> Neeeever mind.



It's okay.

You can say it in white-text.

No one will notice.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably her:

[yt]4F-CpE73o2M[/yt]


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go straight for Haley Williams...


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

To be honest, I don't really think there is someone I would change my sexuality for. I'm pretty content where I am now.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't think there's anyone I would go completely straight for.
If for some reason vaginas became less scary, then sure.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go gay for BroadSmak's avatar.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 28, 2010)

Look at this hot piece of ass and tell me you wouldn't go gay for him. I dare you.http://bumpshack.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/ryan_reynolds_ripped.jpg


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Woah, an actual interesting thread with a halfway decent topic.

Hmmmm.....I'd go straight if I could be transformed into an anthropomorphic fox but seeing as how foxes are gay anyways and I'd take on a new identity, I'd be back to a gay fox...literally


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

I WOULD NEVER GO GAY.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I WOULD NEVER GO GAY.



I'll give you $10,000,000 if I can fuck you up the arse....exactly, you'd at least try it


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Look at this hot piece of ass and tell me you wouldn't go gay for him. I dare you.


Look, the Organ Trail!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll give you $10,000,000 if I can fuck you up the arse....exactly, you'd at least try it



Hmm, when and where? I'd let you do it twice, but I am still not gay. Just rich!


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Well..I'm like number 5 on the Kinsey scale so it's not out of the question indefinitely

But I don't know really


----------



## Viva (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go straight for Rihanna :3


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

I wouldn't go gay for anyone, because why would I? I'm not interested in man-love, and I can have friends without sausage jousting :|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't go gay for anyone, because why would I? I'm not interested in man-love, and I can have friends without *sausage jousting* :|



That is awesome.



Just because sausage jousting is popular on FAF doesn't mean I will start behaving like FAF in RL.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't go gay for anyone, because why would I? I'm not interested in man-love, and I can have friends without sausage jousting :|


You know you'd be down with going to the local sausage festival. ;3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm now imagining sausage jousting. Good job szopaw.


----------



## Viva (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't go gay for anyone, because why would I? I'm not interested in man-love, and I can have friends without sausage jousting :|



Why not? That empty space in your cake is just begging to be penetrated :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why not? That empty space in your cake is just begging to be penetrated :3


You just didn't go there. :x


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why not? That empty space in your cake is just begging to be penetrated :3



To me it just says WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Won't go gay, although I will take Scotty's offer and become a rich bastard. Priorities, my friends.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Amanda Palmer.


----------



## Viva (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> To me it just says WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA



Ouch ;[



Taren Fox said:


> You just didn't go there. :x



I think I just did :3c


----------



## Usarise (Apr 28, 2010)

I might go gay for Justin Bieber.... She is hawt


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You know you'd be down with going to the local sausage festival. ;3



Write this in a way I might be able to comprehend.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm now imagining sausage jousting. Good job szopaw.



It's a brutal and unfair sport. Unfair foe me to take on others, that is :V



VivaLaPh!va said:


> Why not? That empty space in your cake is just begging to be penetrated :3



You're a disgusting furfag and just because you'd like to stick your dick is something, doesn't mean it would want it too. You're probably one of them pedozoophiles :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> To me it just says WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA



I wanted to draw eyes on it and make a :V like on my old avatar, but it looked stupid.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I wouldn't go gay for anyone, because why would I? I'm not interested in man-love, and I can have friends without sausage jousting :|


That's what you say now.
*Dun DUN DUN!


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2010)

uhm...uhm @_@

I have the mentality of a gay man but in a woman's body....where do I fit in this?! DX


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I might go gay for Justin Bieber.... She is hawt


Those teeth. D:


----------



## WolfTailz (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go gay for Balto.... (yes shoot me)

Edit: Or charlie from All dogs go to heaven. Or Scooby-doo.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That's what you say now.
> *Dun DUN DUN!



Dude, that only works for newfags and confused teenagers :V



AleutheWolf said:


> uhm...uhm @_@
> 
> I have the mentality of a gay man but in a woman's body....where do I fit in this?! DX



Isn't that the same thing? :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Dude, that only works for newfags and confused teenagers :V
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the same thing? :V



I guess I'd go gay/straight for Halle Berry.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> uhm...uhm @_@
> 
> I have the mentality of a gay man but in a woman's body....where do I fit in this?! DX


Right over there. *points in a general direction to the left*


WolfTailz said:


> I'd go gay for Balto.... (yes shoot me)
> 
> Edit: Or charlie from All dogs go to heaven. Or Scooby-doo.


Nice, good job.


szopaw said:


> Dude, that only works for newfags and confused teenagers :V
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the same thing? :V


I have seen a few confused men as well.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 28, 2010)

If we're asexual, do we have to pick someone we'd go bi for? 


How does that work, unless...


oh dear god...


----------



## Thatch (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have seen a few confused men as well.



I don't have a girlfriend/fiance/wife, I can still find women attractive without a problem :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> If we're asexual, do we have to pick someone we'd go bi for?
> 
> 
> How does that work, unless...
> ...


You choose that hot person and go from there.


szopaw said:


> I don't have a girlfriend/fiance/wife, I can still find women attractive without a problem :V


I can find men, or women attractive. Only men really take my fancy though.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> If we're asexual, do we have to pick someone we'd go bi for?
> 
> 
> How does that work, unless...
> ...



I guess...you'd choose your orientation opposite of your gender...?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I guess...you'd choose your orientation opposite of your gender...?



That would be someone I'd go gay for, but this is "someone who you'd go against your natural orientation for" 

Neither gay nor straight is the exact opposite of asexual, so neither works. Bisexual is the opposite (or close enough) of asexual, but in order for you to go "bisexual" for a single person, they would have to...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> That would be someone I'd go gay for, but this is "someone who you'd go against your natural orientation for"
> 
> Neither gay nor straight is the exact opposite of asexual, so neither works. Bisexual is the opposite (or close enough) of asexual, but in order for you to go "bisexual" for a single person, they would have to...


Have sex with the person, then work your way up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hmm, when and where? I'd let you do it twice, but I am still not gay. Just rich!



Every saturday for the rest of your life. I'd pay you a small portion of that $10 million after every course of action.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Every saturday for the rest of your life. I'd pay you a small portion of that $10 million after every course of action.



D:

Still that is $3425 a week. I must be an expensive slut.

I'd still do it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm... if I charged $300 for my ass... I could get by with just 5 clients a month. Only problem is the risks involved outweigh the amount of money one can make in that occupation. :[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hmm... if I charged $300 for my ass... I could get by with just 5 clients a month. Only problem is the risks involved outweigh the amount of money one can make in that occupation. :[



:3

I'll pay $400 for your ass, bitch!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go gay for Sean Connery


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :3
> 
> I'll pay $400 for your ass, bitch!



Even better, then I can get by on just one client a week. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Even better, then I can get by on just one client a week. :3



Well with Scotty paying me so much, I spread the wealth!

Sausage train.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well with Scotty paying me so much, I spread the wealth!
> 
> Sausage train.



*They was just chuggin' along. *Yiff-yiff!*

1 and a half cookies for the person who names the reference!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Do consider me too Scotty. I only charge 1/10th of what HAXX is charging. (and I daresay I'm a much better lover ;3)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Do consider me too Scotty. I only charge 1/10th of what HAXX is charging. (and I daresay I'm a much better lover ;3)


I could be a high class slut. I was offered $1500 just to have sex with somebody once, and he was not bad looking either.
I would have done it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Do consider me too Scotty. I only charge 1/10th of what HAXX is charging. (and I daresay I'm a much better lover ;3)



Hah, 'twas just a fantasized thought-up scenario to prove him wrong ;p


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I could be a high class slut. I was offered $1500 just to have sex with somebody once, and he was not bad looking either.
> I would have done it.



Why didn't you?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Was I proved wrong?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Was I proved wrong?



You said it yourself. You can't say you're straight if you take it up the butt every week....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You said it yourself. You can't say you're straight if you take it up the butt every week....



Well, in that case

*bends over*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You said it yourself. You can't say you're straight if you take it up the butt every week....



You're only gay if you enjoy it. :3


----------



## Nargle (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, so I'm bi, so I'm supposed to say who I'd go asexual for? Well.. since I'm extremely picky with a low sex drive, I'll have to say just about everyone X3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why didn't you?


My mind was made up for me...


Scotty1700 said:


> You said it yourself. You can't say you're straight if you take it up the butt every week....


You can sure try!


Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're only gay if you enjoy it. :3


If you repeat it for joy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, no one said Cynder yet. THANK GAWD.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> That would be someone I'd go gay for, but this is "someone who you'd go against your natural orientation for"
> 
> Neither gay nor straight is the exact opposite of asexual, so neither works. Bisexual is the opposite (or close enough) of asexual, but in order for you to go "bisexual" for a single person, they would have to...



I think pansexual would be better than bisexual...so you'd be pan for a trannie?



Taren Fox said:


> Wow, no one said Cynder yet. THANK GAWD.



Cynder doesn't matter.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go aesexual for Anubis. Delicious Anubis.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'd go aesexual for Anubis. Delicious Anubis.


Huh?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Look at this hot piece of ass and tell me you wouldn't go gay for him. I dare you.http://bumpshack.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/ryan_reynolds_ripped.jpg


Whoaaaaaa. I'd totally go gay for him. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥

Uh... I'd go straight for Bridget from Guilty Gear.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Huh?



Anubis the Egyptian god.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Uh... I'd go straight for Bridget from Guilty Gear.



I see what you did there. ;D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> Anubis the Egyptian god.


The one that looks like a jackal.
I like Amanda still.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go gay for CHUCK NORRIS.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'd go gay for CHUCK NORRIS.


You'd go gay for a tree with a dildo strapped on it. =_=


----------



## Lukar (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd go straight for Lady GaGa.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> I'd go straight for Lady GaGa.
> 
> Oh, wait...



Old joke is old. Just because she's female and acts like a drag queen does not mean she has a penis.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> Old joke is old. Just because she's female and acts like a drag queen does not mean she has a penis.



I've seen it


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Tali.




Tali?! That slut? (bleh)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You'd go gay for a tree with a dildo strapped on it. =_=


Um...?


----------



## Browder (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> I've seen it



It was a strap on.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> It was a strap on.



It was a big fleshy manpenis.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um...?


Yup.


Browder said:


> It was a strap on.


Penises are better, and more fun.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Um...?


I kid, I kid.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I kid, I kid.



I don't.

TREE LOVE *CENSOR* *CENSOR* LEAF *CENSOR* ARG BRANCH *CENSOR**CENSOR*


----------



## yourbestfriend (Apr 28, 2010)

uhm... 
I wouldn't go gay for anyone..


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

yourbestfriend said:


> uhm...
> I wouldn't go gay for anyone..


*chicken noises*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't.
> 
> TREE LOVE *CENSOR* *CENSOR* LEAF *CENSOR* ARG BRANCH *CENSOR**CENSOR*


O murr...~ <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2010)

yourbestfriend said:


> uhm...
> I wouldn't go gay for anyone..




Liar.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll go straight for :insert name here:
Yeah I have no idea who. :U


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

yourbestfriend said:


> uhm...
> I wouldn't go gay for anyone..


Not even me?! :c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Myself.


That's not gay, it's masturbation. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Look at this hot piece of ass and tell me you wouldn't go gay for him. I dare you.


 
Who's the fagola?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Who's the fagola?


Not sure, who?
Huh huh? Looks like some actor type to me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Not sure, who?
> Huh huh? Looks like some actor type to me.


 
I don't see why anyone would go gay for him :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't see why anyone would go gay for him :\


What about me? :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> That's not gay, it's masturbation. :V



He could mean that he would boink a clone of himself. 

In which case it's incest AND masturbation! Yay. ^.^


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What about me? :3



Your gender is listed as "other" which makes me wonder what someone would have to be in order to be "gay" for you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What about me? :3


 Nope, there isn't a single male I'd like to be with, I honestly couldn't picture myself with another guy.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't see why anyone would go gay for him :\


Maybe because he's an adonis?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe because he's an adonis?!


 whats that? :0


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

I go gay for Santa. ;3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> whats that? :0


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adonis

A greek god, and a term used to describe someone who is really, really hot.


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I go gay for Santa. ;3



He's got a nice gift for you in that huge package right there. :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> He's got a nice gift for you in that huge package right there. :V


Santa loves giving from his sack. :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I go gay for Santa. ;3



Must...


Resist...


Obvious...


Pun...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Must...
> 
> 
> Resist...
> ...


 
Its already been said my friend


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its already been said my friend



I was thinking of the even more obvious one. 

About Santa being a HOE HOE HOE!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I was thinking of the even more obvious one.
> 
> About Santa being a HOE HOE HOE!


OH BABY!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I was thinking of the even more obvious one.
> 
> About Santa being a HOE HOE HOE!


 
A male hoe rofl


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> A male hoe rofl


Ho... that's how you spell it...


----------



## Koray (May 2, 2010)

This thread is confusing for bi males...


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Koray said:


> This thread is confusing for bi males...



Sorry.


----------



## Koray (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sorry.



Meh, i kid.

I'd go totally gay for Brian Molko (in his early days, though)

and I'd go totally straight for Shakira


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

kat von d OHMYGOD


----------



## Viva (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> kat von d OHMYGOD


 
She's pretty sexy :3


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 2, 2010)

i would go gay for my friend stanley but i know that wouldnt happen cuz were both straight and i love women too much


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2010)

Well, I'm bi...but if I were a lesbian, I'd go straight for the bad guy on Bad Boys II. Can't remember his name, but damn he was cute. If I were straight, I'd go lesbian for Ellen DeGeneres. >.>


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i would go gay for my friend stanley but i know that wouldnt happen cuz were both straight and i love women too much



I love how you felt the need to add that last part as if you were getting insecure or something.  :V


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I love how you felt the need to add that last part as if you were getting insecure or something. :V


i just dont like to talk about it too much i was hesitant to even post in this thread


----------



## Ratte (May 2, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i just dont like to talk about it too much i was hesitant to even post in this thread



See you out of the closet in a month.


----------



## Saxton Hale (May 2, 2010)

I'd go gay for Saxton Hale.


----------

